# The Black Shredder reviews



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

He did have good reviews over on ESPN. I haven't seen one posted in quite a while though. Maybe they got tired of paying him. :dunno:


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

I have no clue, but I love the live commentary on first impressions and how easy he makes tricks look. Wish I could be him. *sigh*


----------



## Snownad (Oct 17, 2011)

He needs to make more videos.


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

lol looks like he is dearly missed


----------



## slaughtermom (Sep 24, 2011)

Loved his reviews, since they seemed pretty fair and direct


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Maybe ESPN should lay off and let us average riders do the reviews. What next? ESPN hiring AngrySnowboarder and Shayboarder? DOWN WITH THE MACHINE!!!












...I'm joking. I miss the All Black Shredder too. Nothing like his skier hate comments *Splash* "Eat the spray son!"


----------



## DaToast (Mar 1, 2010)

Have you checked out this youtube channel? He did more reviews there than for ESPN. I miss this crazy sound effects.


----------

